

Show HN: NIP.IO - a wildcard DNS for any IP Address (xip.io clone) - rs
http://nip.io/

======
rs
Hi HN,

I created a clone of xip.io using PowerDNS and a simple custom PipeBackend
using a single Python script.

After the initial discussion[1] and the glaring DNS mistakes[2] done on
xip.io, I spent about 5 hours this afternoon to create nip.io which does
exactly the same thing, but without most of the DNS mistakes.

Feedback welcome!

Thanks

rs

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4081591>

[2] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4082017>

